# mo me reconoce el scaner

## dominuskernel

Hola a todos. Resulta que tengo una impresora multifunción hp-deskjet f4580. Instalé los driver hplip y configuré la impresora. Resulta que la impresora si me imprime perfectamente pero no me scanea. Ni xsane ni simple-scan me lo reconoce. Esta es la salida si ejecuto sane-find-scanner

```
 # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the

  # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your

  # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a kernel SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x138a, product=0x0018) at libusb:001:003

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.
```

Y esta si ejecuto scanimage -L:

```

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

```

Me vuelto loco por google y no he podido dar con la solución. Gracias y un saludo.

----------

## cameta

¿Que te dice estos comandos?

emerge -pv sane-backends

lsusb

hay que emerger los backends del sane que corresponden a tu scaner 

Esperemos que este soportado este escaner que hay que no lo estan.

----------

## dominuskernel

```
lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1bcf:0005 Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 005: ID 03f0:8c11 Hewlett-Packard Deskjet F4500 series

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 138a:0018 Validity Sensors, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0bda:58d8 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 
```

Deberia de haber soporte ya que en Ubuntu me iva todas las funciones de la impresora y aqui lo que no me va es el scaner.

----------

## cameta

emerge -pv hplip

comprueba si has activado la use scanner

----------

## dominuskernel

Gracias hombre, eres un señor experto  :Smile: , ya me lo reconoce. Era eso último que me dijistes. Un saludo a ti y a todos los del foro.

----------

## cameta

La mayor parte de las veces cuando falla algo es por culpa de las USE.

----------

